# Failed to compile conky



## vinkler (Jan 22, 2012)

I am trying to install conky:

```
uname -smr
FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE amd64
```


```
freebsd.c:286:46: error: operator '<' has no left operand
freebsd.c: In function 'get_cpu_count':
freebsd.c:303: warning: unused variable 'cpu_count_len'
gmake[2]: *** [conky-freebsd.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/ports/sysutils/conky/work/conky-1.8.1/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/ports/sysutils/conky/work/conky-1.8.1/src'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky.
```

Where to find a solution?


----------



## AASoft (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump. Running into the same problem.
If it helps: I upgraded FreeBSD from 8.2 to 9.0 and currently recompiling the ports, and this shows up (which is painful, still being a newbie and all...). I also tested on the latest 8.2, and the same error appears.


----------



## AASoft (Feb 10, 2012)

If anybody smarter than the two of us stuck here is reading this, here's what I found after looking at this some more:
The error refers to a line that goes something like this(sorry, don't have the system here at the moment):


```
#if (__FreeBSD__ < 5) || (__FreeBSD_kernel__ < 5)
// a line of code here
#else 
// another line of code
#endif
```
The problem appears to be that although __FreeBSD_kernel__ is defined, it doesn't have a value (at least that's how I see it). Would somebody more experience be able to help?


----------



## wik (Feb 11, 2012)

*H*ere is some dirty patch, just to get it working.


```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky
make
fetch https://raw.github.com/gist/1804838/ae9200bfe473cb209f19859f48a9f4a60396f3a4/conky.diff
patch -p0 < conky.diff
make install clean
```


----------



## AASoft (Feb 11, 2012)

More research done . A fresh install and recompile from source of 9.0 results in a compilable conky. But if I take my current 8.2 install, get rid of the /usr/ports directory, then fetch extract the ports tree anew, conky still won't compile. Somebody? Please? Help? Any idea of what I should check next or look for?


----------



## AASoft (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks wik, this lets it compile just fine.
Would you be able to write up a small explanation to why this might be happening on my not-fresh 8.2 (and 9.0 upgraded from 8.2, too) system, but works fine on a fresh 9.0 build?


----------



## wik (Feb 12, 2012)

AASoft said:
			
		

> Thanks wik, this lets it compile just fine.
> Would you be able to write up a small explanation to why this might be happening on my not-fresh 8.2 (and 9.0 upgraded from 8.2, too) system, but works fine on a fresh 9.0 build?



Unfortunatelly I'm not so familiar with FreeBSD kitchen yet 

p.s.
I had fresh 9.0 install, which I then upgraded with CSVup to latest stable ports, kernel and world, and when I tried to install conky from ports it just failed with the same error.


----------



## wik (Feb 12, 2012)

AASoft said:
			
		

> Thanks wik, this lets it compile just fine.
> Would you be able to write up a small explanation to why this might be happening on my not-fresh 8.2 (and 9.0 upgraded from 8.2, too) system, but works fine on a fresh 9.0 build?



BTW, is it still the same conky-1.8.1 on your fresh 9.0 build or some earlier version?


----------



## AASoft (Feb 12, 2012)

Still conky-1.8.1, the latest from the ports tree. I update the ports tree using portsnap, not cvsup, but I wouldn't think this should be a problem.


----------



## AASoft (Mar 13, 2012)

I've noticed that there is a new patch for conky available on freshports  that works around not having __FreeBSD__kernel__ defined. I've tried building from that, but another port (that is required for conky) is now failing to build. I didn't catch the exact name, but I will the next time I come back to the VM where I am experimenting with all of this.

I've now decided to start with a fresh VM for all my FreeBSD learning, so this won't be *fingers crossed* a problem for me anymore, but I would still love to know how it is possible that upgrading to 9.0 results in this problem, while a fresh build of 9.0 doesn't.

If anyone has any ideas, please share. Thanks!


----------

